# Heater Core Removal on 1995 Winnebago Vectra DP



## keygunner (Jan 20, 2020)

My heater core split and I have been trying to figure out how to remove the heater core from the box its in (it shares space in a metal box along with the evaporator for the auto A/C).  I've removed the blower, and unbolted the metal box (accessed from the cab by the passenger's feet).  There's just not room to get the box apart by taking the clips off.  It does not look like I can pull the box off even if I disconnect the auto refrigerant lines leading to the box (a friend can capture the refrigerant if we need to disconnect the lines).  I had two mechanic friends look at it that work in cars every day and they could not find a way, without pulling the cowling off (but that looked like it meant the windshield would have to be pulled -- which did not make sense).

I've searched several forums including this one, and have not found an answer.  Any info is appreciated.

I'm not a mechanic but am learning.  If there is a way to get a service manual for this motorhome, I'd love to know how to.  I have downloaded the manuals, diagrams, and wiring info available, but have not found a service manual.

Key


----------



## l10453 (Feb 4, 2020)

On my '99 Winn Adventurer DP , the heater core comes out the front of the coach through front opening (mine has an opening below the windshield about 16" high across the front) on other units the front has to be removed or dropped down. Search some of the forums online for further info. There are a lot of little metal clips around the plastic housing that have to be removed first, get new clips


----------



## Thedis (Aug 23, 2020)

There is maybe some kind of issue with your heater which is not working properly and you need to find out some written tips which are helpful for solving this problem. Many students get one of the best writing tips options on the edubirdie option which providing the edubirdie review option for getting written content information as well.


----------

